# Je n'arrive plus à installer certaines applications et faire màj



## Moon99 (16 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous, voila je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un iphone 5S
IOS 9.2.1 (à priori mon logiciel est à jour)
Depuis un moment j'avais remarqué que mon application Nike+ Running était grisée, en attente quoi, de sa màj
Puis plus récemment j'ai eu besoin de télécharger myDiabby, et j'ai eu le message suivant : Impossible de télécharger l'application. "myDiabby" ne peut pas être téléchargé pour l'instant.
Puis mon application LCL réclamait sa màj pour continuer à marcher, chose que je n'arrivais pas à faire. J'ai voulu la ré-installer, donc je l'ai supprimée mais impossible de la re installer. Idem pour snapchat. Une fois supprimée, quand je la ré installe, l'appli reste en attente, grisée. Ou ne se télécharge même pas, quand je clique sur le petit nuage dans l'appstore, ca mouline un peu, puis le nuage re apparait.
Par contre, je n'ai eu aucun problème à installer clash of clans...

J'ai pensé à un manque d'espace sur mon iphone, mais j'ai 11,1 Go de disponible
J'ai réinitialisé les réglages, ca ne change rien
J'ai essayé sous ma 4G, sous le wifi de chez moi, de chez des potes, de la fac. Toujours pareil.
Bien sur eteindre et rallumer....

Voila du coup si vous avez des pistes. Je ne comprend pas trop ce qui lui arrive.


----------



## tokycarlo (18 Mars 2016)

J'ai les mêmes souci ... J'attend vivement la réponse car je ne pouvais plus installer aucun apps.


----------



## tokycarlo (22 Mars 2016)

Déconnexion de l'apple store. Redémarrage puis log in à nouveau. Reglages > Général > Réinitialiser tous les réglages et ça marche !


----------



## Perrinesllmt (19 Août 2016)

Moon99 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voila je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un iphone 5S
> IOS 9.2.1 (à priori mon logiciel est à jour)
> Depuis un moment j'avais remarqué que mon application Nike+ Running était grisée, en attente quoi, de sa màj
> Puis plus récemment j'ai eu besoin de télécharger myDiabby, et j'ai eu le message suivant : Impossible de télécharger l'application. "myDiabby" ne peut pas être téléchargé pour l'instant.
> ...




J'ai exactement le même problème mais j'ai tout  réinitialiser mais sa fonctionne toujours pas, comment faire?


----------



## lineakd (20 Août 2016)

@perrineslimt, soit la bienvenue!

Commence par ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'iphone (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'iPhone) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPhone (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.



Et refait la solution de @tokycarlo.


----------



## flotiflo (28 Août 2016)

Même problème le nuage revient casi instantanément, ou le rond est flou et le nuage revient ! Personnes n'a donc trouver de solution ???? Je commence à décourager ..


----------



## lineakd (29 Août 2016)

@flotiflo, soit le bienvenu! 
Si la solution proposée ne fonctionne pas... Sauvegarde ton appareil. Ouvre l'app réglages/général/réinitialiser/ et d'appuyer sur "effacer le contenu et réglages". Puis configure le comme un nouvel appareil et restaure ta sauvegarde.


----------



## flotiflo (29 Août 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @flotiflo, soit le bienvenu!
> Si la solution proposée ne fonctionne pas... Sauvegarde ton appareil. Ouvre l'app réglages/général/réinitialiser/ et d'appuyer sur "effacer le contenu et réglages". Puis configure le comme un nouvel appareil et restaure ta sauvegarde.


 Merci, ducou faut que j'arrive à utiliser iTunes pour sauvegarder mon téléphone quoi... Parce que  iTunes ne veut pas le détecter donc Ca aussi c'est super lol


----------



## lineakd (29 Août 2016)

@flotiflo, de la lecture...


----------



## flotiflo (29 Août 2016)

Mdrrr merci


----------



## tboy (1 Août 2017)

Je relance cette discussion parce que j'ai le meme soucis et j'en deviens chèvre ! J'ai contacté le support Apple, toujours aussi aimable mais qui n'a malheureusement pas su résoudre le problème malgré plusieurs manipulations, dont celles que vous citez et que j'avais d'ailleurs misent en pratique avant de les appeler.
J'ai le soucis sur tous les appareils de la maison ( 2 iPad et 2 iPhone) tous dans les dernières versions IOS. Ce qui, à raison, a laisser penser au service apple que les appareils n'étaient pas en cause. Et puis nous nous sommes aperçus que si j'essayais depuis un autre réseau que celui de la maison ( je suis Free), ca fonctionnait: En passant en 4G ( free) par exemple ! Ou en freeWifi
Donc ils m'ont invité à contacter mon opérateur, ce que j'ai fais non sans avoir préalablement fait plusieurs test comme un reset d'usine de la freebox, sans succès. L'agent de chez free m'a fait changer des paramètres wifi sans rien solutionner. Je n'y croyais pas trop d'ailleurs. Son "référent technique" ne voit rien d'anormal sur ma freebox. Bref, je ne m'attends pas à + de réaction de leur part. J'ai le sentiment qu'ils pensent à un problème chez Apple. Je lui ai partagé mon opinion, à savoir que c'était peut-être mon ip bloquée dans un quelconque firewall en amont. Voir peut-être au niveau des serveurs d'apple, ce n'est pas à exclure. Je ne vois pas pourquoi, mais je ne sais plus vers quoi chercher.

Si vous avez des idées je suis tout ouïe ! Merci


----------



## tboy (1 Août 2017)

Je viens de faire un nouveau test: partager ma connection filaire sur le mac-mini, en wifi. Ensuite je me suis connecté avec mon iPhone à ce wifi et.. je sais télécharger des apps! Donc le problème n'est lié qu'au wifi de ma freebox, pas à toute ma connections maison. Vous croyez que je peux demander un remplacement ? Parfois quand je la redémarre elle resté bloquée étape 1. Je me demande si elle ne bat pas de l'aile.


----------



## tboy (2 Août 2017)

Bon free ne sait rien faire pour moi, et ne peut remplacer la freebox car 'tout fonctionne'. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Changer d'opérateur ou investir dans un routeur pour remplacer la freebox.


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2017)

Et en réinitialisant les réglages réseau sur l'iPhone récalcitrant?


----------



## tboy (3 Août 2017)

Je n'ai pas essayé ça, j'ai réinitialisé les paramètres mais pas les paramètres réseaux. Mais on a le problème sur 2 iPad et 2 iPhone, et avec des id apple différents. Donc je n'y crois pas. 
Et surtout, j'ai fais cette réinitialisation réseau il y a quelques mois parce pour une autre raison et je m'en suis mordu les doigts: J'ai perdu tous les accès wifi qui étaient enregistrés. Résultat, toutes les personnes, les magasins, les cafés, les lieux publics, etc.. que je fréquente et pour laquelle j'avais enregistré le wifi... perdu!


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2017)

Pourtant le probleme se situe dans la façon dont ces iPad et iPhone se connectent au WiFi de ta box...
Par contre effectivement cette réinitialisation efface l'historique de toutes les connections WiFi (pas seulement la connection à la Freebox) avec leurs mots de passe.


----------



## tboy (4 Août 2017)

Si je fais une sauvegarde ( iCloud ou iTunes ?) et que je réinitisalise les réglages réseau. Est-ce que je les récupérerai en restaurant ? Comme ça au moins, si ça ne résout pas mon problème, je pourrais au moins rétablis mon historique que j'aurais inutilement effacé.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2017)

Aucune idée... la logique voudrait que les mots de passe des réseaux habituels soient sauvegardés puis restaurés, mais je n'en ai aucune certitude.

D'après le site ci-après, si la sauvegarde est faite via iTunes, les réseaux préférés ainsi que leurs mots de passe sont sauvegardés. 
https://www.imobie.fr/support/what-does-itunes-backup.htm

Mais je n'ai pas trouvé confirmation sur le site officiel Apple qui n'indique l'as de façon détaillée ce qui est sauvegardé ou ce qui ne l'est pas (la seule indication porte sur les donnees de santé qui ne sont sauvegardées que si on choisit une sauvegarde cryptée sur iTunes)


----------



## tantoillane (5 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

iPhone SE. iOS10.3.3. Lorsque je tente de mettre à jour mes applis depuis l'App Store, j'obtiens le message "Impossible de télécharger l'application. "Appli truc" ne peut pas être téléchargé pour l'instant. [OK] [Réessayer].
- Réinitialisation des paramètres réseaux et nouvel essai (en 4G) : KO
- Reconnexion au wifi de la box et nouvel essai : KO
- Déconnexion du mon compte Apple depuis l'App Store, nouvel essai, l'App Store me demande mon mdp pour me reconnecter à mon compte et c'est bon !


----------



## Vectra (6 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai exactement le même problème avec un IPAD IOS10.3.3 depuis hier.
Je me suis déconnecté du compte Apple depuis l'App Store et j'ai toujours le même problème. Certaines applications passent quand même mais d'autres restent avec ces messages.


----------



## tantoillane (7 Juin 2019)

Le problème est revenu chez moi aussi  Je voulais rester en iOS 10 mais je me suis décidé (à contre coeur) à faire la MàJ vers le dernier iOS. Suite à la MaJ d'iOS, toutes les applis qui voulaient se mettre à jour ont réussi sans difficulté et pour l'instant le problème n'est pas revenu ... mais je suis en iOS 12


----------



## Vectra (7 Juin 2019)

tantoillane a dit:


> Le problème est revenu chez moi aussi  Je voulais rester en iOS 10 mais je me suis décidé (à contre coeur) à faire la MàJ vers le dernier iOS. Suite à la MaJ d'iOS, toutes les applis qui voulaient se mettre à jour ont réussi sans difficulté et pour l'instant le problème n'est pas revenu ... mais je suis en iOS 12




Le problème semble résolu sans que j'intervienne à nouveau.
Je ne peux plus monter en version iOS car ma tablette est trop ancienne.
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------

